# Zoom level in Member Map



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2011)

Hi Shaun.

I've just been using the Member Map to check out local members. I click on a marker to find out who the member is, then click on their Member name to find out more about them. When I return to the map, it has reverted to being zoomed out and I have to zoom in again. Is there any way you can restore the map as it was? I am using the Opera web browser.

As a work-around, I can open the member details in a new tab - if I remember!

Thanks, 

CJ


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2011)

No, sorry Colin, that's how it works for the moment (it's an add-on that someone else has created so I can't really change anything about how it works).

When I'm next on the IPS site I'll check to see if there are any updates to the plugin, and upgrade it if there are.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2011)

Okay, thanks anyway!


----------



## guitarpete247 (30 May 2011)

I'm loving the new members map by the way. "XmisterIS" has a long commute to 'aamshur .


----------

